# Just some thoughts



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

Hi folks,Thought that I would ramble here for a few moments about anxiety. It may be helpful, it may not, but I am hopeful that it will help someone, maybe even me.







For me the worst part of my IBS is the anxiety, bar none. I have a very high threshold for physical pain, which kept me from addressing my IBS for many years.I was officially diagnosed 11 years ago, but have been exhibiting symptoms of varying degrees for at least 20+.For me it has always been cyclical, there have been periods of hell and periods of relatively easy times.It definitely has impacted my life and relationships. There are many activities and events that I have skipped for fear of what could happen. Things that I have run out of because I had an attack.When I leave anywhere I leave quickly and am prone to skipped or hurried goodbyes, it is a by-product of feeling like I have a small window of time to drive home before an attack hits me on the road.Getting back more specifically to anxiety, I worry about all sorts of stuff. Can I continue to provide for my family, will IBS prevent me from being the father/husband/son I need to be, what if I have an attack while I am with a client, what if I have an accident etc.To combat this I took Prozac and found that it worked really well, except that it caused me to gain 25 pounds, messed with my sex life and made me feel just way too even.So I took myself off of the prozac and tried hypnotherapy. It was great and has done a fabulous job of helping me to get things back to a quiet even place.For me it made it much easier to slow down my brain and stop it from racing over the 1000 of possible outcomes. For the most part I am able to separate from the stress and live the way I want to.I also have to reiterate a point that has been made in the past. I still have the negative thoughts and I still get nervous, but I refuse to let it stop me from living and each time I successfully overcome a potential problem it is positive reinforcement.In short I think that if you can conquer the mental component the physical will follow. It may not always be perfect, but it will allow you to live well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

I agree completely Jack....thanks for those thoughts and comments.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

I echo your sentiments, Jack.If I let everything that is "wrong" with me stop me from doing what I need/want to do..... I'd be a semi-invalid by now.That ole Bumblebee Theory is my creed. (No one ever told it that it couldn't fly)And the hypnotherapy has been La Piece De Resistance !!Thanx, Jack







Evie


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

> quote: I also have to reiterate a point that has been made in the past. I still have the negative thoughts and I still get nervous, but I refuse to let it stop me from living and each time I successfully overcome a potential problem it is positive reinforcement.


That is a point that I need to remind myself about over and over again. I have come a long way during the last year in terms of overcoming my anxiety, yet anxiety is a problem that never completely goes away. I get frustrated with myself now and then when I feel that my anxiety has more of a hold over me than I believe it should. I am determined, however, not to be ruled by my negative thoughts. I have to remind myself that living day to day is a learning process that no person ever perfects, no matter how long they live; that setbacks are only temporary; that with every rain comes some sunshine.


----------

